# PowerBook HD qui Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze ! (et je ne suis pas le seul :p)



## Thanidran (10 Mai 2006)

Alors voilà, j'ai mon PB HD depuis debut décembre, et passé le stade de la nouveauté (c'est mon premier mac, et ce n'est pas rien), et de la prise en main (imédiate finalement), il y a un soucis qui me gene un peu dans tout ce bonheur...

Comme je l'ai indiqué dans le topic, la machine finit toujours par freezer (enfin figer, pour ceux qui n'aime pas les Mr freeze), plus rien ne repondant, que ce soir le clavier, ou le trackpad/souris, ouverture/fermeture du portable, la ram... Rien a faire. Le seul moyen de retrouver la main est de forcer la machine a s'eteindre (Power > 4sec), puis de la rebooter.

Alors j'ai biensur essayé de voir si ça venait du bluetooth, de dashboard, d'un programme verreux, du deepsleep (enfin la mise en veille profonde), du dualscreen, ... mais la machine finit toujours par planter. Au depart, je n'avais pas remarqué ça, mais peut etre parceque j'eteignais le PB plus souvent, je ne sais pas, mais a l'epoque, je me souviens avoir posé la question a Tiny, en pensant que c'etait le dual screen, ou maya, mais non...

Puis j'ai décidé de chercher sur le net, si je ne trouvais aucune trace d'un probleme similaire sur les forums... Rien sur les forums français, mais plusieurs sur ceux d'apple, qui parle d'un probleme identique. (j'editerai le post pour rajouter les liens en question)

Apres avoir mis en commun nos tentatives, il apparait que le probleme viendrait du NAP (c'est ce qui permet de beneficier de l'underclock du processeur en fonction de la demande, afin d'economiser de la batterie). Apparement, le fait de le désactiver permettrait de resoudre le probleme, mais au passage, on perd quasi tout l'interet du portable, l'autonomie chutant alors dramatiquement... (forcement, un processeur a fond tout le temps, ce n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux...).

Je voulais donc savoir si d'autre personnes etaient touchées par le probleme, pour au besoin faire remonter le probleme en masse a Apple. (ce n'est peut etre que software, bien que j'en doute...)


ps : quand je vois mon PB planter avant mon desktop sous XP, ça me fait un peu mal au coeur 

Topics sur le sujet dans les forums Apple :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=473122
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=436503
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=422484

et il y en a encore pas mal, dispatché un peu partout...


----------



## Tox (10 Mai 2006)

Question un peu bête : es-tu sûr de la qualité de ta mémoire ?


----------



## UnAm (10 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Question un peu bête : es-tu sûr de la qualité de ta mémoire ?


à mon avis, ça vient de là aussi... un truc matériel que t'as rajouté (pas fait sur le store^^) qui fait planté la machine...


----------



## Tox (10 Mai 2006)

Une barrette défectueuse peut aussi provenir du store...


----------



## UnAm (10 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Une barrette défectueuse peut aussi provenir du store...


mouais, mais c'est plus rare :rateau:  enfin... j'espère


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Mai 2006)

Le hardtest poussé n'a rien révélé d'anormal??


----------



## Thanidran (11 Mai 2006)

si j'avais bien pris soin de preciser que j'ai testé la ram, c'etait justement pour eviter ce genre de reponse 

Avec juste la barette d'origine, ou avec les deux, ça ne change rien, et le hardtest n'a rien révélé dans les deux cas en mode minutieux... et j'ai vérifié les deux barrettes via rember, et pas de probleme de ce coté là...


----------



## Powerboobook HD (11 Mai 2006)

Même machine que toi, acheter à la même époque, jamais eu ce problème de freeze...
Tu devrais peut-être l'amener au S.A.V, histoire de...
Moi j'ai eu un problème de grésillement, je pensais que c'était l'ordi et en faite c'était le bloc d'alim qui était OUT..
C'est vrai on aurait tendance à dire que c'est ta mémoire qui merdouille, je sais plus quelle marque est déconseillé Corsair un truc comme ça, marche pas bien.
En tout cas, bon courage!!!!


----------



## tinibook (11 Mai 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai biensur essayé de voir si ça venait du bluetooth, de dashboard, d'un programme verreux, du deepsleep (enfin la mise en veille profonde), du dualscreen, ... mais la machine finit toujours par planter. Au depart, je n'avais pas remarqué ça, mais peut etre parceque j'eteignais le PB plus souvent, je ne sais pas, mais a l'epoque, je me souviens avoir posé la question a Tiny, en pensant que c'etait le dual screen, ou maya, mais non...
> 
> Puis j'ai décidé de chercher sur le net, si je ne trouvais aucune trace d'un probleme similaire sur les forums... Rien sur les forums français, mais plusieurs sur ceux d'apple, qui parle d'un probleme identique. (j'editerai le post pour rajouter les liens en question)
> 
> Apres avoir mis en commun nos tentatives, il apparait que le probleme viendrait du NAP (c'est ce qui permet de beneficier de l'underclock du processeur en fonction de la demande, afin d'economiser de la batterie). Apparement, le fait de le désactiver permettrait de resoudre le probleme, mais au passage, on perd quasi tout l'interet du portable, l'autonomie chutant alors dramatiquement... (forcement, un processeur a fond tout le temps, ce n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux...).





Sincèrement il me semble que tu as épuisé toutes les voies pouvant expliquer ce problème. :rateau: Et généralement lorsque toutes les voies sont épuisées il ne reste plus que la sacro-sainte réponse d'Apple :il faut changer la carte mère!  

Le mien était truffé de petits problèmes mais je n'ai pas eu de freeeeze de ce type. Est-ce que la désactivation du NAP t'a apporté une amélioration ou pas? Freeze t'il sur batterie ou sur secteur ou sur les deux?



			
				Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> ps : quand je vois mon PB planter avant mon desktop sous XP, ça me fait un peu mal au coeur



Bah, c'est sûr que c'est pas très groovy mais bon n'oublies pas la zen attitude de fonzy!  Courage!


----------



## Thanidran (11 Mai 2006)

Ah mon tini  Heureusement que tu es là pour me remonter le moral :love:


----------



## tinibook (11 Mai 2006)

Et hop un CDB pour la _peine_!! Tiens nous au courant de tes soucis.


----------



## pacis (11 Mai 2006)

Thanidran > tu n'as donc pas encore essayé ce qu'il disait dans le support Apple, à savoir décocher  le NAP ?  ou t'oses pas ?


----------



## illya Milapine (11 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous !

Je possède la même machine que toi thanidran, acheté en Novembre 2005.

Même problèmes de Freeze (d'ailleurs j'en ai eu un il y a 3 heures)...

Je vais tenter cette histoire de NAP, mon frère m'a parlé d'un soft qui permet de l'activer et le désactivé à la main, comme ça machine branché -> sans NAP, débranché -> avec NAP.

Je sens que je vais quand même tenter d'utiliser ma garantie parce que je sens que ça va me gonfler rapidos ça.... :mouais:


----------



## Thanidran (11 Mai 2006)

Ah, je savais bien que je trouverais rapidement des cas similaires ici 

Ton logiciel m'interesse en tout cas


----------



## illya Milapine (11 Mai 2006)

Bon ben j'ai désactivé le NAP avec le CHUD (Computer Hardware Understanding Development) telechargé sur le site Apple.

Pour le moment pas de souci !

On va bien voir sur le moyen/long terme  

Reste à ne pas oublier de le remettre quand je me mettrais en mode batterie


----------



## Tox (11 Mai 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> si j'avais bien pris soin de preciser que j'ai testé la ram, c'etait justement pour eviter ce genre de reponse
> 
> Avec juste la barette d'origine, ou avec les deux, ça ne change rien, et le hardtest n'a rien révélé dans les deux cas en mode minutieux... et j'ai vérifié les deux barrettes via rember, et pas de probleme de ce coté là...


 Je n'ai rien vu de tel dans ton premier test... Désolé. Pour le NAP, j'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ait d'autres solutions que l'échange de CM. En effet, sur les anciens modèles, des grésillements liés à l'alimentation du G4 étaient déplorés, mais touchaient de manière aléatoire les machines. Ton problème semble être de la même veine, malheureusement. En plus, en cas de revente, un portable sans autonomie perd beaucoup de son attrait. Bref, à mon avis, retour à la case SAV.


----------



## Thanidran (12 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai rien vu de tel dans ton premier test...



Excuse, en fait je viens de relire mon post, et je me suis rendu compte que j'ai collé la ram au mauvais endroit (dans l'enumeration des choses qui sont bloquées...) autant pour moi 



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Désolé. Pour le NAP, j'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ait d'autres solutions que l'échange de CM. En effet, sur les anciens modèles, des grésillements liés à l'alimentation du G4 étaient déplorés, mais touchaient de manière aléatoire les machines. Ton problème semble être de la même veine, malheureusement. En plus, en cas de revente, un portable sans autonomie perd beaucoup de son attrait. Bref, à mon avis, retour à la case SAV.



Ouais, je pense qu'il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre a faire... malheureusement... Le probleme c'est que le portable me sert tous les jours, et je suppose qu'ils effacent au passage le disque dur ? rhaaaaa... j'ai toujours la poisse !


----------



## illya Milapine (19 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

je passe en coup de vent pour faire un petit feedback de ma situation...

Pour rappel j'avais ma machine qui freezait au moins une fois par jour (en moyenne, peut être tous les 2 jours) ce qui vous me comprendrez est assez agaçant sur une machine à se prix là (Powerbook 15"HD de novembre 2005).

Suite à problème, et comme un charmant membre de macgé l'a suggéré dans ce thread, j'ai désactivé le NAP via un module de developper que mon frère m'a fait télécharger...

alors depuis ....... le bonheur !!!! 7 jours d'uptime (aujourd'hui même tiens  ), pas un plantage, nada !!! 
Niveau autonomie en mode batterie ça n'a pas eu d'influence, enfin je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte, je tiens largement un film (format divx) et même plus encore !!

Bon évidemment ceci est une solution de secours, car malgrés cela il subsiste toutefois un problème... bah oui c'est pas trop normal de devoir bidouiller le NAP  

donc bon ben en attendant d'avoir le temps (et l'envie) d'emmener ma bête en SAV voici un bon plan pour patienter.
Ainsi nous pouvons caresser l'idée que l'on a une machine qui fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## pacis (19 Mai 2006)

tu fais donc cette manip à chaque redémarrage ?


----------



## illya Milapine (19 Mai 2006)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> tu fais donc cette manip à chaque redémarrage ?



bah écoute depuis que j'ai fait cette manip je n'ai pas redémarré... je me delogg de tps en  tps pour faire baisser le swap...

Je pense que ça ne garde pas le réglage... mais je vais te dire vu la simplicité de la chose... en fait c'est un pref pane ou il suffit de décocher une case... et voilou le NAP est disabled  

Je vais quand même en SAV en juillet histoire de profiter de la garantie si il y en a besoin 

C'est http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/14358 ça qu'il faut DL pour avoir accès à ce pref pan

il s'agit du CHUD


----------



## pacis (19 Mai 2006)

Merci  , le CHUD je l'ai déjà, puisqu'il est en libre service chez Apple !! 
J'essai en fait de faire la même chose sur un ibook G4 qui possède les mêmes symtômes. Et effectivement , cette case améliore aussi les choses. Pas entièrement , c'est pour cela que ton post m'intéresse ...


----------



## illya Milapine (19 Mai 2006)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> Merci  , le CHUD je l'ai déjà, puisqu'il est en libre service chez Apple !!
> J'essai en fait de faire la même chose sur un ibook G4 qui possède les mêmes symtômes. Et effectivement , cette case améliore aussi les choses. Pas entièrement , c'est pour cela que ton post m'intéresse ...




Bah écoute je suis ravi d'aider quelqu'un (enfiiiiin  ).
Pour ma part c'est le jour et la nuit, j'ai retrouvé la sérénité Apple que j'avais avec mon G4 MDD...

Bon toutefois c'est une solution de "secours" j'espère bien qu'un technicien agréé trouvera le problème et le fera disparaître... le CHUD et la NAP c'est cool... mais bon si j'ai du Apple depuis toujours c'est pas pour mettre les mains dans le cambouis  

Hihihi


----------



## Thanidran (30 Juin 2006)

Tu me tiens au courant de ton passage au SAV ? J'ai pour le moment trop besoin de ma machine pour la laisser en SAV, mais apres...

En meme temps, je ne sais pas si je m'y suis fait ou pas, mais je n'ai plus l'impression d'avoir de problemes lol En fait, je n'ai jamais desactivé le NAP, l'autonomie etant bien trop faible ensuite pour un usage nomade...

En tout cas, sur le *forum apple*, ça repars à tout va sur le probleme depuis quelques jours...


----------



## illya Milapine (2 Juillet 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> Tu me tiens au courant de ton passage au SAV ? J'ai pour le moment trop besoin de ma machine pour la laisser en SAV, mais apres...
> 
> En meme temps, je ne sais pas si je m'y suis fait ou pas, mais je n'ai plus l'impression d'avoir de problemes lol En fait, je n'ai jamais desactivé le NAP, l'autonomie etant bien trop faible ensuite pour un usage nomade...
> 
> En tout cas, sur le *forum apple*, ça repars à tout va sur le probleme depuis quelques jours...




Bah écoute je sais pas si je vais y aller au SAV... depuis que j'ai désactivé ce fameux NAP, je n'ai plus eu un seul problème... donc je me dis : " pourquoi me passer de mon ordi une ou deux semaines alors que finalement tout va bien..? surtout que ce n'est même pas sûr que le mec trouve quoique ce soit... donc bon je laisse comme ça, je ferais peut être un tour en SAV quand je voudrais le vendre... ce qui n'est a priori pas le cas pour le moment...

Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, sérieux il n'y a pas une grande différence entre avec ou sans le NAP... ca doit se jouer à quelques minutes, car j'ai pu maté un DVD, ou des divxs dans leur totalité sans avoir à me brancher... suffit de jouer avec le wifi, le bluetooth et la luminosité, et ca roule


----------



## groulty (2 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de lire en diagonale les posts du PB qui freeze. 
J'ai eu le m&#234;me souci sur le mien, fabriqu&#233; en Oct 05. Or voici le r&#233;sultat de mes investigations.
Une s&#233;rie de PB a eu un r&#233;el probl&#232;me de slot m&#233;moire num&#233;ro 2 (r&#233;pertori&#233; chez Apple). Bien que le mien ne faisait pas partie de cette s&#233;rie, j'ai quand m&#234;me retirer ma barette num&#233;ro 2 (1Go + 1Go) et je n'ai plus JAMAIS eu de freeze. A chaque fois que j'ai tent&#233; de remettre une barette (512 ou 1Go) dans la journ&#233;e, le PB se gel&#233; compl&#232;tement. Mon PB s'est donc content&#233; de 1Go et n'a plus jamais bronch&#233;.
Je reconnais que c'est frustrant. Aussi si tu ne peux te passer de plus de mem, renvoies le au SAV. Sinon, continues sans barette dans le slot 2.


----------



## illya Milapine (2 Juillet 2006)

Non non moi aucun souci avec le slot 2 ! j'ai 1,5GB depuis novembre 2005 et aucun freeze soudain ! C'est juste un problème de sortie de veille, et le NAP en est la cause !!

j'en veux pour preuve + d'un mois sans aucun souci avec le NAP désactivé, un jour je redémarre aprés une MàJ système, oubliant de redécocher le NAP je fais comme si de rien n'étais, je le laisse se mettre en veille, et quand je suis revenu pour le réutiliser, impossible de le ressortir de veille, comme avant...

NAP redécocher, plus de soucis


----------



## lue (5 Juillet 2006)

Avec mon PB G4, je rencontre le même problème de freeze depuis 24H (écran figé, plus rien ne répond). 
En plus de ça, il s'est éteint tout seul avec un bipbip peu rassurant et était en surchauffe (bien que surélevé pour éviter le problème). Il redémarre normalement mais se fige très vite. 
L'indicateur d'autonomie de batterie (changée il y a quelques mois par Apple parce qu'elle faisait partie des séries défaillantes) semble avoir perdu le nord.

Avant de tenter les manipulations proposées dans le topic, qui vont me demander beaucoup de concentration et de calme car je suis tout à fait novice, et avant de le déposer dans une boutique car il n'est pas garanti, auriez-vous un commentaire sur la situation ?

Merci


----------



## lue (5 Juillet 2006)

Aussi, et désolée d'insister sur le sujet, dois-je éviter de le redémarrer si je sais qu'il freeze, dois-je tester le disque dur?...bouh je suis perdue.


----------



## SadChief (5 Juillet 2006)

A mon avis dans ton cas (la machine qui freeze quelques moments après l'avoir démaréee), la cause en est la deuxième barrette de mémoire.
J'avais eu ce problème il y a quelque temps.
Enlève-la et démarre sans - pour vérifier.
Je suis presque sûr que c'est ça.

SadChief


----------



## lue (5 Juillet 2006)

Je vais tester ça. Merci SadChief!


----------



## lue (5 Juillet 2006)

Malheureusement ça ne semble pas être ça. Il a fonctionné parfaitement dix minutes, puis plus rien, le froid. 
Plus qu'à tenter de remettre correctement la barrette, et ensuite...?


----------



## SadChief (5 Juillet 2006)

Petite question: as-tu essayé de réparer les permissions (Utilitaire de disque)?
Démarre sur le CD/DVD d'installation, lance l'Utilitaire de disque, puis sélectionne ton lecteur et fais "Réparer les permissions". Redémarre la machine.
Si les résultats favorables se font toujours attendre: des utilitaires tiers ("DiskWarrior" et/ou "Techtool Pro" - si tu le/les as) pourraient débloquer la situation.
En plus, le dernier donne des infos sur l'état du disque dur (surtout s'il est sur le point de lâcher - on peut le craindre maintenant).
Si tu ne les as pas ces utilitaires: reinstallation complète du système AVEC OBLIGATOIREMENT effacement du disque dur.
Et si cela n'arrange toujours rien, c'est direction SAV.

Bonne chance.

SadChief


----------



## lue (6 Juillet 2006)

Je vais tenter tout ça en étant accompagnée, et je donnerai des nouvelles. Merci encore!


----------



## Thanidran (7 Septembre 2006)

Alors Lue ça donne quoi ?

Pour ma part, apres une utilisation assez poussée pour faire des dvds avec iMovie/iDVD, (ça n'a peut etre rien a voir), depuis 1 semaine, le PB freeze de plus en plus regulierement et de plus en plus tot ! Avant c'etait au bout de plusieurs jours, mais là, c'est au bout de quelques heures... A la vue de l'ampleur que prend le sujet sur le forum apple, je vais le renvoyer en SAV, ne supportant plus ces redemarrage forcés a répétition !

J'ai tout essayé, mais rien a faire, seconde barrette ou pas, secteur ou pas, HD interne ou externe, install minimale ou pas...

Puis comme il commence a me faire de droles de tours en passant du mode veille simple à la veille prolongée sans raison, ça sera l'occasion qu'ils lui fassent une revision complete ! Ça m'enerve a un point de devoir lacher ma machine a cause de ça !


----------



## tinibook (7 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas bien groovy tout &#231;a mais une question me gratouille: Est-ce que Apple a bien cern&#233; le probl&#232;me?  
Je veux dire est-tu s&#251;r quand le renvoyant au SAV tu te retrouves avec un HD nickel de chez aluminium?  
Bon remarque c'est vrai que s'il n'arr&#234;te pas de freezer t'as pas vraiment d'autre choix, aussi... :rose:

Courage pour le SAV!


----------



## Thanidran (7 Septembre 2006)

Je ne suis s&#251;r de rien, mais vu qu'apparemment, le probleme ne touche pas toutes cette serie de PB, et que depuis, il y a eu une revision 5,9 il y a peut etre une chance. Puis ouais, c'est insupportable, donc j'vais tenter le tout pour le tout... Mais je t'avoue que je m'en passerai volontier !


----------



## noz (8 Septembre 2006)

moi qui pensais être tout seul... Mon ibook (acheté en octobre 2004) freeze systématiquement au bout de 5 mn (quand il n'a pas fonctionné depuis longtemps) et avant même de m'afficher le bureau quand il est chaud. Carte mère déjà changée par apple il y a 8 mois. Je vais peut-être essayer de décocher ce NAP dont vous parlez... C'est simple ?


----------



## lue (8 Septembre 2006)

Les nouvelles sont plutôt mauvaises, alors, par étapes:

1- Après un test d'une barrette qui confirmait le signal (qui ressemble à une tonalité de téléphone) je l' amène chez Apple Center à Lille fin juillet : le filou s'allume sans problème, et tourne nikel le temps que le technicien le teste : c'est reparti, refaire tester les barrettes, sinon faut l'envoyer chez leurs techniciens. (J'apprends alors que les barrettes de 1G coutent environt 200 euros l'unité)

2- Je tente également de tester les disques et les barrettes à partir d'une des cd fournis avec OS X : le freeze empêche toute manipulation. Retest des barrettes individuelles à la maison, "bip bip", plus de démarrage possible. 

3-Quelques tentatives infructueuses pour trouver quelqu'un qui maîtrise et pourrait me faire un diagnostic et tester les solutions que Sadchief me proposait, dans l'espoir d'une réparation à l'amiable.

4- A force d'impuissance et d'impatience, hier, je me résouds à retourner chez Apple Center, re-test, "bip-bip" direct et le technicien me répond: "toutes mes condoléances, Mademoiselle, ça ressemble à un problème de carte mère"

5- Pour finir: 60euros pour envoyer la machine et le diagnostic arrivera dans une bonne semaine. NB: l'ordi n'est pas sous garantie, bien sûr, et on m'a évalué entre 300 et 600 euros le coût de ce type de réparation...

Je commence sérieusement à regretter l'achat de cette machine, surtout du fait de mon ignorance en matière de mac, mais aussi parce que vue la sous utilisation de la machine et le soin que j'en ai pris, je me dis qu'il y a un réel soucis matériel de la part d'Apple dans l'histoire.

A la semaine prochaine...


----------



## lue (13 Septembre 2006)

La carte mère est à changer : Apple demande donc 1022 euros.  Gloups. (la carte mère à elle seule coûte 700 euros). C'est à peu près ce que j'ai payé pour cette machine.

J'avoue que là si quelqu'un connaît un moyen d'éviter ça, je suis preneuse.


----------



## lue (16 Octobre 2006)

Bonne nouvelle!

Avec beaucoup de patience et des tehniciens de CDsystem qui assurent, on peut obtenir une carte mère aux frais d' Apple même sans Apple Care. Mon pbG4 est de retour pour 120 euros, sans freeze et tout frais.


----------



## http (16 Octobre 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je possède la même machine que toi thanidran, acheté en Novembre 2005.
> 
> ...



J'ai un Powerbook HD G4 17" acheté le 2 novembre 2005. Il est allumé 24H/24 depuis un an et... rien à déclarer  Ceci dit, j'ai pris quand même l'AppleCare Plan ce mois-ci pour être tranquille les 2 ans qui vont venir.
Dingue quand même que la fiabilité d'une machine puisse changer comme cela d'un numéro à un autre, dans un lot acheté au même moment :mouais:


----------



## poneyman (16 Octobre 2006)

lue a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle!
> 
> Avec beaucoup de patience et des tehniciens de CDsystem qui assurent, on peut obtenir une carte mère aux frais d' Apple même sans Apple Care. Mon pbG4 est de retour pour 120 euros, sans freeze et tout frais.



Mais tu l'as depuis Decembre dernier ton portable, donc encore sous garantie non ? Pourquoi aurais tu eu a payer ???


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2006)

lue a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle!
> 
> Avec beaucoup de patience et des tehniciens de CDsystem qui assurent, on peut obtenir une carte mère aux frais d' Apple même sans Apple Care. Mon pbG4 est de retour pour 120 euros, sans freeze et tout frais.




Ah ouai ? Comment c'est possible ? Intéressante ton histoire là


----------



## Thanidran (25 Octobre 2006)

On n'en saura pas plus apparemment... 

J'ai quelques jours "a vide" prochainement, donc je vais contacter l'AppleCare pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent...


----------

